# Balloon Belly Molly-is mine pregnant, or dying?



## puppylove.sn (Feb 15, 2010)

I just bought a white balloon belly molly today at Petsmart and i put it in with my other fish. It was being chased by my other balloon belly molly and it looks fatter than the other molly. It is lying on the bottom of my tank and it looks dead but it is still breathing! How do I tell if it is going to give birth to little mollies or if it is about to die? Reply ASAP! I will try to post pictures tomorrow!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Generally, a fish lying on the bottom is not so good. Is she laying on her side or just resting on the bottom?


----------



## puppylove.sn (Feb 15, 2010)

she is lying on her side. i just checked on her and i think she is dead. but she could just like be sleeping because the lights are off. i am about to upload some pics


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch the gills closely. A live fish will have slightly moving gills and/or mouth.


----------



## puppylove.sn (Feb 15, 2010)

She is kind of moving, I think. Earlier I put her in a net in case she had babies so that they would be easy to separate from the other fish, but she tried to swim to get out. So I let her out of the net because it looked like it was causing her stress. She was on her side in the net and when I let her out of the net she drifted to the spot where she is now. Currently she is on her side. I tried to post pics but I had trouble doing it and I did not know how to upload the pics.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Try lifting her out of the water. If she is alive, she should struggle when taken out. 
It sounds to me like you're going to lose her anyway... so it probably won't matter much. 
We lost a balloon belly from Petsmart the night of purchase, too.


----------



## puppylove.sn (Feb 15, 2010)

I just lifted her out of the water and she did not struggle. I am pretty sure she is dead. Is there anything that could have caused it? Because when I put her in my tank she was very active but my other balloon belly kind of picked on it.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Could have just been stress or an unhealthy fish. We don't seem to have good luck with a lot of livebearers from Petsmart. We've lost a lot of guppies and a platy, and a couple mollies


----------



## puppylove.sn (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay. Thank you for all your help.


----------

